# "موضوع جديد" العطـــــل ايــه اعرفــه وقولنـــــــا عليـــــه



## pora (7 يناير 2008)

بحمد الله نبدا الموضوع الجديد
"  العطـــــل ايــه اعرفــه وقولنـــــــا عليـــــه "


تتم الاجابه على الاسئله والرجاء من الساد الاعضاء تفسير العطل جيدا
واتمنى من الاعضاء اضافه اى مقترحات لتطوير الموضوع او اى تعليقات 
سواء كانت ايجابيه او سلبيه





http://rapidshare.com/files/81987001/problem__1.JPG.html


----------



## pora (7 يناير 2008)

حمل الصورة وحاول اكتشاف العطل فى اقل وقت وادخل على الموضوع
واكتب الحل ليتم التناقش حوله


----------



## pora (8 يناير 2008)

واضح ان الموضوع مش عاجب اى حد لان مافيش ردود خالص


----------



## م. سامر هاني (8 يناير 2008)

اخي الععزيز الموضوع رائع ويستحق الشكر 
درجة حرارة خط الدفع منخفضة:77:


----------



## pora (8 يناير 2008)

ياجماعه انا عاوز انزل العطل رقم 2 لكن مش هاينفع انزله 
لان العطل الاول لم تتم مناقشته حتى الان ومفيش ردود اوحد كتب الحل غير واحد بس
ياريت الكل يشارك علشان انا عندى لسه اكتر من 200 صوره بها اعطال مختلفه


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (8 يناير 2008)

موضوع ممتاز
ضغط المبخر منخفض ممكن ان يكون الشحن قليل


----------



## pora (8 يناير 2008)

كده عندنا اجابتين ياجماعه ارجوا تحليل الاجابه 
ياعنى الاخ اللى قال درجة حرارة خط الدفع منخفضة ايه اللى خلاه يقول كده احنا عاوزين التفسير بالظبط فيه ناس عاوزين يتعلموا الصيانه واكتشاف الاعطال
والاخ اللى قال ضغط المبخر منخفض يقول ايه الاسباب اللى خلى الضغط فى المبخر منخفض
ياجماعه نوضح علشان الكل يستفيد



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (9 يناير 2008)

اجزاء الدائره سليمه
يوجد عطل بالدائره وهو نقص الشحنه لان ضغط الطرد والسحب منخفضين
والsuper heat عالى وال sub cooling منخفض

شكرااااااااااااا لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## pora (9 يناير 2008)

الاجابه الاخيرة اصح اجابه ياجماعه اللى شايف غير كده يقول


انتظرووووا العطـــــــــــــــــــــــــل رقم 2


----------



## pora (10 يناير 2008)

*" العطل ايه اعرفه وقولنا عليه " .....>>> العطــل رقم 2*

الرجاء من الاعضاء كتابه الحل فى المشاركات للتناقش حولها 
لنصل الى ادق اجابه



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## pora (10 يناير 2008)

شدو حيلكوا ياجماعه هو العطل التانى صعب والا ايه
فين الخبراء بتوع ال chilld water اللى فى المنتدى


----------



## م. سامر هاني (11 يناير 2008)

the chilled waterpump is rotating in reverse


----------



## عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز (11 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للاجابة عن العطل الثانى من الواضح ان ضغط مياة التبريد قليل عن المفروض وذلك يدل على ان من الممكن ان تكون مضخة chilled water pump غير مطابقة لظروف التشغيل


----------



## pora (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس /عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز 
على الاجابه لكن هل عندما يكون ضغط المياة قليل تكون المضخه هى السبب الوحيد فى ذلك
والرجاء من المهندس /امر هانى توضيح سبب اختياره للعطل
وشكرا للتفاعل


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (11 يناير 2008)

The servo motor of 3 way valve has bruny out
*لان الماء عاد بضغط عالي نسبيا الى المضخة لانه لم يمر بالمبادل الحراري في الدافعة.*


----------



## pora (12 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم / فادي ابراهيم عزوز 
اشكرك على اجابتك لكن ماذا تقصد ب (الدافعة )


----------



## pora (12 يناير 2008)

قريبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ً الآجابه النموذجيه للعطلين الاول والثانى معا ً 
ونزول ايضا ً العطل الثالث

نرجوا سرعه اضافه اجابات اخرى مع التعليل


----------



## كريم مجدى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على العطل ايه*



pora قال:


> كده عندنا اجابتين ياجماعه ارجوا تحليل الاجابه
> ياعنى الاخ اللى قال درجة حرارة خط الدفع منخفضة ايه اللى خلاه يقول كده احنا عاوزين التفسير بالظبط فيه ناس عاوزين يتعلموا الصيانه واكتشاف الاعطال
> والاخ اللى قال ضغط المبخر منخفض يقول ايه الاسباب اللى خلى الضغط فى المبخر منخفض
> ياجماعه نوضح علشان الكل يستفيد
> ...



انا شايف فيه حاجه غلط فى الرسم ان البلاور منفصل وبعيد عن المبخر بمعنى ان مكان المبخر يجب انيكون تحت المبخر


----------



## احمد مجدى الصغير (13 يناير 2008)

انا معجب بالموضوع جدا وياريت تسمحولى بان استفيد منكم واتعلم لانى تلميذ حتى الان وارجو المساعدة بخبراكم


----------



## احمد مجدى الصغير (13 يناير 2008)

اسمحو لي ان اشارككم للاستفادة فقط ارجو المساعد انا احمد20 سنه وشكرا لكم


----------



## كريم مجدى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على العطل ايه*

انا شايف وضع البلاور في مكان غير صحيح


----------



## pora (14 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم شكرا لتجاوبك معنا
لكن وضع المراوح سليم ولايوجد تعديل فيه


----------



## عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز (16 يناير 2008)

*العطل الاول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
بالنسبة للعطل السابق ان شايف ان المشكلة مش فى وضع البلاور لكن من القراءات الموضحة على النموذج من الممكن ان يكون البلاور متوقف عن الدوران لان ضغط السحب والسوبر هيت منخفضين جدا ايضا ضغط الطرد منخفض وبعدين الا يوجد وسائل حماية l.p and HP


----------



## pora (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على ردك لكن ارجو التوضيح اكثر بمعنى انه :-

صحيح ان توقف المروحه ( البلاور) سبب من اسباب انخفاض ضغط ال low 
لكن اذكر لنا كيف عرفت ان ال super heat منخفض وكيف يتم قياسه وهل انخفاضه هو سبب يبين توقف المروحه ( البلاور )


----------



## المنتسب (16 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للعطل الاول من الواضح من الرسم والقراءات التالية 
hi = 9.2 bar = 133 psi
low = 2.5 bar =36 psi
ودرجة الغرفة 25c
ومنه ان االضغط العالى منخفض
وكذلك المنخفض حيث الضغط المنخفض المفروض عند درجة حرارة 25 بتخفيض 7 او8 درجات الفرق بين الغرفة والفريون يكون درجة التبخر المفروضة حوالى 17 التى عندها الضغط 105 
ولكن لم يذكر فى الصورة درجة حرارة خط السحب ولا درجة حرارة خط السائل الذى يمكن منهم تحديد اذا كانت الشحنة ناقصة وذلك بتحديد السوبر هيت والصب كول منهم وكذلك درجة حرارة خروج الماء وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا ( غالبا او الظاهر من البيانات المعطاه انه نقص شحنة مع التعليق على وضع الاكسبنشن )


----------



## المنتسب (16 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للعطل الثانى

الاجابة الصحيحة هى The servo motor of 3 way valve has bruny out
وذلك لان الملاحظ من الصورة ان درجة حرارة دخول الماء الى ملف التبريد وهى 25 تقريبا هى نفسها درجة الخروج وذلك لان موتور 3way valve يجعل الماء يمر مباشرتا بعمل امرار جانبى على ملف التبريد دون السماح بالمرور الى ملف التبريد يبقا اكيد البتاع ده بايظ ياجماعة حد يروح الريحانى يجيب لنا واحد وشكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز (17 يناير 2008)

لمعرفة السوبر هيت ناخذ درجة الحرارة علىخط الراجع قرب الكمبرسور وبعد ذلك ناخذ الضعط على خط الراجع وبعد ذلك ناخذ درجة الحرارة المقابلة لهذا الضعط اما من عدادات الشحن او الجدول المعدل لذلك وبعد ذلك نطرح الدرجة التى اخذت من على خط الراجع والدرجة المقابلة للضغط السحب بالنسبه لغار 22 افضل درجة سوبر هيت من 10 الى 12 اتمنى ان تكون استطعت ان ارسل وجهة نظرى وبناءا على ذلك اقترحت السبب توقف البلاور


----------



## عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز (17 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء الاسباب المترتيبة على انخفاص او ارتفاع السوبر هيت اولا احتراق ملفات الكمبرسور فى حالة ارتفاعه وكسر البساتم او تالفه اذ انخفض السوبر هيت وخروج الزيت من الكمبرسور .


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو معرفة كيفية تحميل الصورة


----------



## pora (19 يناير 2008)

اخى العزيز اضغط على الرابط واختار free من الجدول وانتظر العد التنازلى ثم ادخل الكود اللى فى الصوره ثم ابدأ التحميل


----------



## مستراشرى (22 يناير 2008)

بالنسبه للعطل الاول فيبدو انه نقص فى الشحنه
لان ضغط الطرد والسحب منخفضين
لكن ياريت الشرح الوافى فى كيفيه حساب السوبر هيت والصب كوول


شكرا للموضوع الرائع وارجوا من الاداره تثبيته لانه هااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا


----------



## pora (19 فبراير 2008)

اسف جد على الانقطاع لظروف خاصه
وسيتم استكمال الموضوع من اليوم

اليكم اجابه العطل الثانى 

The servo motor of 3 way valve has bruny out
والاجابه بالتفصيل فى الملف المرفق
[URL=http://up.m5zn.com/130QIUHK7VAV/problem 2.pdf]problem 2.pdf - 122.7 Kb[/URL]


----------



## pora (19 فبراير 2008)

واليكم ايضا العطل الثالث 
نرجو ان تكون الاجابه مع الشرح الوافى


----------



## نور جابر (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور علي الطرح الجديد للتفاعل بين الاعضاء.
1-اجابة السؤال الاول :-
فهناك قراءات ناقصه لدرجات حراره مياه التبريد للمكثف ودرجات حرارة الدخول والخروج للمبخر لذلك نلجئ للتخمينات الاتيه بنفس الترتيب:-
*نقص في الشحنه
*توقف مراوح المبخر
*الانخفاض الشديد لمياه تبريد المكثف 
وهذه هي الاسباب التي تؤدي الي انخفاض الضغط (hi+lo)معا 
ولكن في هذه الحاله توقف المراوح وانخفاض درجة حرارة مياه التبريد لا يؤدي للانخفاض الي هذا الحد في الضغط العالي والضغط المنخفض ودرجة حرارة الطرد فالارجح هو الاختيار الاول(نقص الشحنه )
2- اجابة السؤال الثاني :-
فانا لا اري من وجة نظري عيب سوي ان ( 3way ) في حالة فصل اما لانه تالف او انقطاع التيارعنه او تلف ثرمستات الغرفه او انقطاع اطراف التوصيل
3-اجابة السؤال الثالث:-
العيب هو .
* توقف مراوح التبريد ببرج التبريد 
* انسداد زعانف المكثف 
وهذه احتمالاتي المتواضعه من خبراتي المتواضعه في التشيلروارجوا تصحيحها ان اخطأت
وبالتوفيق لجميع المشاركين


----------



## pora (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخ / نور جابر 
على الاجابات الوافيه وفى انتظار مشاركات اخرى من باقى الاعضاء للتناقش حولها
لنصل الى الاجابه الصحيحه


----------



## طلال شعبان (20 فبراير 2008)

عزيزى/ pora
شكرا لكم على المجهود ليتم مناقشة الامور الفنية لرفع كفاءة و تبادل الخبراءت
الاجابة على س1 :- المروحة الخاصة بالمبخر ليست بمكانها يجب ان توجد فى الاعلى او بجوارالمبخر حسب التصميم,و فى هذة الحالة القراءت سليمة لانة لا يوجد تبادل حرارى بالمبخر , لذا لا يوجد عطل فنى .
س2 :-دوران المضخة بالعكس كما نلاحظ اتجاة الصمام الثلاثى معكوس الاتجاة لانة من العادة يتم ضخ المياة المبردة عن طريق المضخة الى (( A H U )) عبر مصفى المياة ثم الصمام الثلاثى ثم الى المبخر بالوحدة الداخلية , ثم الى الوحدة الخارجية التشيلر و من المعروف درجة الحرارة الخارجة 6 درجة مئوية ,درجة الحرارة الداخلة 13 درجة مئوية و هدة حسب التصميم الطلوبة بالتشيلر.


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (21 فبراير 2008)

اخي بالنسبة للحالة رقم ثلاثة العطل هو انسداد في زعانف المكثف مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء الراجعة للمكثف وارتفاع درجة حرارة ضغط الطرد وكذلك ضغط المبخ.ر 
شكرا للموضوع الراقي وارجوا من الاداره تثبيته


----------



## pora (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لتفاعل الاعضاء ولكن نريد المزيد من المشاركات والتوضيحات 
حتى يستفاد الجميع


----------



## طلال شعبان (24 فبراير 2008)

السيد المهندس/ pora
بعد التحية و السلام
بالاشارة الى ردكم على مشاركة العضو كريم مجدى بتاريخ 14/01/2008 بان وضع البلاور سليم لذا نامل التوضيح.
كما نامل من سيادتكم توضيح الاجابة على العطل الثانى مع العلم باننى اطلعت على مشاركتكم بتاريخ 19/02/2008 , ونامل الاطلاع على مشاركتى بتاريخ 20/02/2008 و شِِـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا ...ِ


----------



## nemra1 (24 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز
بالنسبة الى العطل الثالث ملاحظ التالى:-
ان النظام المستخدم هو عبارة عن شيلر تبريد مياة اى ان المكثف الخاص بالشلر يتم تبريدة بالمياة و لكنى لم اجد بالرسم الموضح *برج تبريد* لتبريد المياة بل وجدت مكثف اخر !!!!!!! من النوع المماثل لأنظمة ألأنتشار المباشر Dx ..... قم بتغير المكثف الهوائى ببرج تبريد ستحل المشكلة ان شاء الله ....والله الموفق.


----------



## pora (24 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم المهندس/ طلال شعبان 
احب ان اوجه لك خالص شكرىلتفاعلك معى وردك على الاسئله
واحب ان اوضح لك ان هناك بعض التصميمات لمثل هذه الوحدات يكون فيها البلاور اسفل 
الوحده مثل التى امامنا فى العطل ولكن لان الرسم غير واضح قليلا فأن هناك عباره عن مجرى 
يسحب البلاور من خلاله الهواء من المبخر الذى بالاعلى ويتم التبادل الحرارى جيدا ولكن الرسم 
به جزء مكشوف ( الجزء الامامى ) لتوضيح باقى المكونات وقريبا سوف اقوم بامدادك بصوره 
حيه توضح ذلك لذا فأن العطل المحتمل هو نقص الشحنه


----------



## pora (25 فبراير 2008)

اجابه العطل الثانى مره اخرى


عرب شير ! - problem_2


----------



## طلال شعبان (25 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز / م.pora
السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على التوضيح و الاهتمام مع العلم باننى قمت بارسال بريد الالكثرونى لكم نامل الرد و التعاون معا .


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
انا اسف لان خبرتى لا تتيح لى سوى انى امسك ورقه وقلم واسجل واتعلم منكم
 وارجو ممن يضع اجابات ان يتحدث بالتفصيل لنستفيد من خبرته وارجو ممن يجد خطا فى كلام من سبقه ان يوضح رايه والسبب لاعتقاده ان السابق مخطىء
 وده عشان نتعلم صح 
وارجو تثبيت الموضوع الرائع ده
وشكرا​


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

اتمنى وارجو من المشاركين ان نجد بينهم من لا يبخل علينا بوقته ويتحدث عن الخطوات الواجب القيام بها لاكتشاف العطل
 مثال - العطل الاول - ما هى الضغوط ودرجات الحراره الواجب قياسها وما هى القيم التقريبيه المتوقعه التى يجب ايجادها ولماذا وهل تتوقف على نوع الفريون؟ وعند اختلاف القيمه المقاسه عن القيمه المتوقعه فى كل موضع سواء بالارتفاع اوالانخفاض ما هو العطل وما هو السبب ؟
انا عارف ان طلبى صعب وانى بتعبكم معايا وطبعا هو اصعب فى العطل التانى والتالت واللى جاى اصعب
 ولكن
 الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه​


----------



## pora (28 فبراير 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*



وليد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى التوفيق للجميع
> انا اسف لان خبرتى لا تتيح لى سوى انى امسك ورقه وقلم واسجل واتعلم منكم
> وارجو ممن يضع اجابات ان يتحدث بالتفصيل لنستفيد من خبرته وارجو ممن يجد خطا فى كلام من سبقه ان يوضح رايه والسبب لاعتقاده ان السابق مخطىء
> وده عشان نتعلم صح
> ...



اخى العزيز هذا هو الهدف من الموضوع واتمنى اضافه خطوات الكشف عن العطل من الاعضاء


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (28 فبراير 2008)

*مـــا شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاتة 

اولا انا بشكر الاخ الفاضل PORA علي هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وهذا بالفعل أقل ما يقال في حق هذا العضو المتميز 
تمنياتي لك بلتوفيق والتميز المستمر

ثانيا شكر خــاص جداا لجميع الاعضاء علي التفاعل في المنتدي تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق الدائم

وبالفعل تم أخذ القرار في تثبيت الموضوع وذالك لمزيد من التميز والنجاح والمشاركــات الفعالة

بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## وصفي العلي (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعه ترى مافهمت العطل الثاني
الرجاء توضيح العطل والسبب
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## muqdad (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع ومفيد
وطلب صغير لتعم الفائدة هل تستطيع تحميل برنامج المماثلات هذا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المنتسب (4 مارس 2008)

السلالالالالالالام عليكم مبروك يا بورا على التثبيت وتابع يانجم الاعطال وخلى قلبك حديد وزودنا بكل جديد 



وياريت بقا اجابة العطل التالت تنزل قريب


على فكرة رايى الخاص ان تقريبا العطل فى زعانف المبادل الحرارى للماء اللى هو فوق السطح ده


----------



## pora (9 مارس 2008)

*شكرااا للتثبيت وهناك المزيد*


----------



## pora (9 مارس 2008)

اين باقى الاجابات نريد الوصول الى اجابه العطل الثالث حتى يتم وضع العطل الرابع


----------



## pora (12 مارس 2008)

*شدو حيلكوا ياجماعه العطل ده خد وقت كبير عاوزين ننزل العطل الرابع
على فكره للتوضيح انه لايوجد برج تبريد ففى هذا التطبيق يستخدم مكثف لتبريد المياه*

جارى تحضير العطل الرابع >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mannheim2010 (16 مارس 2008)

اللة ايبارك فيك مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## بشير نديم (16 مارس 2008)

العطل رفم 1
يوجد عطل بهده الوحدة انا الفلتر تم تركيبه في الاتجه العكسي 
وكذلك اشحنة غير نقصة


----------



## بشير نديم (16 مارس 2008)

العطل رقم 1
انا الوحدة يوجد به عطل وهو انا الفلتر مركب في الاتجه العكسي و كدلك انا اشحنه ناقصه


----------



## pora (19 مارس 2008)

*شكرا للتفاعل*



بشير نديم قال:


> العطل رقم 1
> انا الوحدة يوجد به عطل وهو انا الفلتر مركب في الاتجه العكسي و كدلك انا اشحنه ناقصه



شكرا لتفاعل العضو
المهندس/ بشير نديم
لكن اتمنى منه مراجعه وضع الفلتر لانى اعتقد انه الوضع سليم


----------



## pora (19 مارس 2008)

*اجابه العطل الثالث*

تمرين كمثال 


*اذا اعتبرنا درجه الحراره الخارجيه 35 م فى حاله استخدامنا مكثف تبريد هواء بدلا من ال dry cooler 

-	ماذا ستكون درجه الحراره التقريبيه للهواء عند مخرج المكثف .
-	ماهى درجه حراره التكثيف التى سوف تظهر على مقياس الضغط العالى hp.

الاجـــــــــــــــــابه

على خلاف استخدام ال dry cooler فأن الماء معرض مباشرة للتوصيل مع الهواء والتبادل الحرارى معه من الطبيعى ان يكون جيد . 
فأن ذلك يعنى 

Δθ=35+ 15=50cº
فتصبح 50 م فأن درجه حراره الهواء مخرج مكثف الهواء ستكون قليله عن نظيرتها المقاسه عند مخرج ال dry cooler .

الخلاصه :
ان باستخدام dry cooler يتم استخدام سائل او محلول متوسط water glycol فأنه يضيف الى نسبه التبادل الحرارى الضروريه لسحب الحراره من الماء المراد تبريده وهو الذى يصنع الاختلاف فى درجات الحراره للنتائج الاعلى فى مقدار الضغط العالى التى يظهرها مقياس ال hp فى النظام الذى يستخدم مكثف تبريد هواء عادى .




ملحوظــــــه 

يجب ان نعلم ان زياده 1 درجه على مقياس ال hp تعنى نقص 1% من cooling capacity وتعنى ازدياد فى استخدام الكهرباء 

ولذلك فأن الانظمه التى تستخدم ال dry cooler كما فى المثال ستكون مفيده جدا وجيده فى بعض الحالات 
فمثلا اذا كانت درجه الحراره الخارجيه 45 م التى ستكون محتمله فى المناطق الاستوائيه فأن مقياس ال hp سيظهر 
درجه حراره تكثيف تتجاوز ال 70 م فأنه سيكون امر غير مقبول بالمرة .

واذا قمنا بتحليل الافكار المحتمله للعطل

- لو ان وحده ال dry cooler بها مشكله كأنسداد الزعانف او ان المراوح تدور بشكل غير صحيح فأنه من الاكيد ان يكون تبادل حرارى سئ بين الهواء والماء وان درجه حراره مياه النظام سوف تنخفض بمقدار 5 م فقط وبذلك فهى غير مبرده بصوره كافيه وان الضاغط سوف يفصل على ال ph .
- لو ان تدفق محلول ال water glycol بطئ فأن الماء سوف يبرد اكثر قليلا من 5 م فأذا كانت درجه حراره الماء عن مخرج وحده ال dry cooler مازال مرتفع الضاغط سوف يفصل ايضا على ال ph .

ومن القر|أت المعطاه فى الصوره فيتبين ان الماء دخل ال dry cooler بدرجه 55.1 م وخرج بعد تبريده بدرجه 52.3 م اى انه تم تبريده حوالى 3 درجات فقط وهذ نتيجه ان ضغط ال hp مرتفع نتيجه انه يوجد مشكله فى وحده ال dry cooler قد تكون انسداد الزعانف او ان المراوح متوقفه او تدور بشكل عكسى .

فأن الطل المفترض هو is badly fouled dry cooler the


----------



## pora (19 مارس 2008)

*اجابه العطل الثالث*

تمرين كمثال 




*اذا اعتبرنا درجه الحراره الخارجيه 35 م فى حاله استخدامنا مكثف تبريد هواء بدلا من ال dry cooler 

-	ماذا ستكون درجه الحراره التقريبيه للهواء عند مخرج المكثف .
-	ماهى درجه حراره التكثيف التى سوف تظهر على مقياس الضغط العالى hp.

الاجـــــــــــــــــابه

على خلاف استخدام ال dry cooler فأن الماء معرض مباشرة للتوصيل مع الهواء والتبادل الحرارى معه من الطبيعى ان يكون جيد . 
فأن ذلك يعنى 

Δθ=35+ 15=50cº
فتصبح 50 م فأن درجه حراره الهواء مخرج مكثف الهواء ستكون قليله عن نظيرتها المقاسه عند مخرج ال dry cooler .

الخلاصه :
ان باستخدام dry cooler يتم استخدام سائل او محلول متوسط water glycol فأنه يضيف الى نسبه التبادل الحرارى الضروريه لسحب الحراره من الماء المراد تبريده وهو الذى يصنع الاختلاف فى درجات الحراره للنتائج الاعلى فى مقدار الضغط العالى التى يظهرها مقياس ال hp فى النظام الذى يستخدم مكثف تبريد هواء عادى .




ملحوظــــــه 

يجب ان نعلم ان زياده 1 درجه على مقياس ال hp تعنى نقص 1% من cooling capacity وتعنى ازدياد فى استخدام الكهرباء 

ولذلك فأن الانظمه التى تستخدم ال dry cooler كما فى المثال ستكون مفيده جدا وجيده فى بعض الحالات 
فمثلا اذا كانت درجه الحراره الخارجيه 45 م التى ستكون محتمله فى المناطق الاستوائيه فأن مقياس ال hp سيظهر 
درجه حراره تكثيف تتجاوز ال 70 م فأنه سيكون امر غير مقبول بالمرة .

واذا قمنا بتحليل الافكار المحتمله للعطل

- لو ان وحده ال dry cooler بها مشكله كأنسداد الزعانف او ان المراوح تدور بشكل غير صحيح فأنه من الاكيد ان يكون تبادل حرارى سئ بين الهواء والماء وان درجه حراره مياه النظام سوف تنخفض بمقدار 5 م فقط وبذلك فهى غير مبرده بصوره كافيه وان الضاغط سوف يفصل على ال ph .
- لو ان تدفق محلول ال water glycol بطئ فأن الماء سوف يبرد اكثر قليلا من 5 م فأذا كانت درجه حراره الماء عن مخرج وحده ال dry cooler مازال مرتفع الضاغط سوف يفصل ايضا على ال ph .

ومن القر|أت المعطاه فى الصوره فيتبين ان الماء دخل ال dry cooler بدرجه 55.1 م وخرج بعد تبريده بدرجه 52.3 م اى انه تم تبريده حوالى 3 درجات فقط وهذ نتيجه ان ضغط ال hp مرتفع نتيجه انه يوجد مشكله فى وحده ال dry cooler قد تكون انسداد الزعانف او ان المراوح متوقفه او تدور بشكل عكسى .

فأن الطل المفترض هو * the dry cooler is badly fouled *

حمل ملف اجابه العطل من هنا! - solution3


----------



## pora (19 مارس 2008)

اتمنى من الاعضاء كتابه رأيهم عن طريق تحليل اجابه العطل الثالث


----------



## pora (19 مارس 2008)

اليكم العطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الرابع وكمان علشان زمايلنا اللى شغالين فى التكييف المنزلى مايزعلوش


----------



## المنتسب (19 مارس 2008)

*اجابة العطل الرابع*

عزيزى pora اهنئك على موضوعك الرائع
واهنئك على تناول اجابة العطل الثالث بطريقة جيدة ومبسطة وبالمثال

واليك اجابة العطل الرابع حسب تحليلى والله الموفق
من خلال القرءات
نجد ان hpاقل من المفروض عليه بالنسبة للجو حيث الجو 29 باضافة 15 درجة فرق بين الجو والفريون نجد ان ضغط الهاى كان يجب ان يكون 44
ثانيا السوبر هيت اقل مايكون حيث درجة تبخر الفريون 4.2- ودرجة حرارة خط السحب 0.4 وعليه فأن السوبر هيت قليل جدا
ثالثا الصب كول تعتبر قرائته مناسبة للدائرة حيث درجة تكثيف الفريون 39.2 ودرجة حرارة خط السائل 33.8 ومنه ان الصب كول حوالى 5.4 وهذا جيد
ومن النتائج نجد ان العطل هو رقم 2 وهو 
lack evaporator capacity

وذلك يعنى ان سعة ملف التبريد المبخر اقل من المفروض وغير مناسب للدائرة

وللرجوع للعطلين الاخريين اذا كانت زيادة شحنة كان المفروض الضغط العالى مرتفع والضغط المنخفض عالى والصب كول عالى
واذا كانت نقص شحنة كان المفروض يبقا السوبر هيت عالى والصب كول قليل

ومن ذلك يكون العطل رقم 2 هو الاقرب والاصح وشكرررررررررا للموضوع الرائع


----------



## مستراشرى (21 مارس 2008)

عزيزى المهندس / pora 

شكرا جزيلا على الاجابه المفصله للعطل الثالث فهى كانت سلسه للغايه وبها معلومات جميله وجديده
واحب ان اشكر اداره المنتدى لتثبيت الموضوع الرائع
واود ان اقول لك انك تدير الموضوع بخطى رائعه ليقترب من ان يكون واحد من اهم خمسه مواضيع فى المنتدى

وقريبا سأقوم بوضع اجابتى على العطل الرابع


----------



## pora (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا للعضوين/ المنتسب ----- مستراشرى 
على الردود 
وشكرا للاخ / المنتسب على الاجابه المفصله 
وبانتظار المزيد من الاجابات


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (22 مارس 2008)

العطل الرابع هو
lack of evaporation capacity
بسبب انخفاض ضغط المبخر وضغط الكوندينسر والتحميص قليل ودرجه حرارة طرد قليلة درجه حرارة سائل قليلة
بالنسبة للاخ المنتسب لم افهم هذه العبارة
نجد ان hpاقل من المفروض عليه بالنسبة للجو حيث الجو 29 باضافة 15 درجة فرق بين الجو والفريون نجد ان ضغط الهاى كان يجب ان يكون 44
*ارجو منه توضيح كيف يصل الضغط الى 44 وشكرا*


----------



## المنتسب (24 مارس 2008)

عزيزى الاخ فادى 
قبل ما اوضحلك العبارة اللى انت مش فاهمها تسمحلى اسالك انت ازاى حددت ان ضغط الكوندنسر منخفض ( بغض النظر عن الاشارة اللى فى البرنامج ) وعمتا ازاى بتحددها اذا كان مناسب ولا لا وهل هو منخفض او عالى


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (25 مارس 2008)

اخي المنتسب
هذه المعلومات هية من خبرة بسيطة.
سبق وان وضعت سؤال للاخوة في المنتدى ان يزودونا بالظروف الصحيحة (ضغط مبخر ضغط كوندينسر سب كولنك وسوبر هيتنك) لعمل كل غاز فى دائرة التبريد او على الاقل ل R22,R134,R717 
 لكن لم اتلقى اي اجابة مع الاسف.
لعل الاخ بورا يساعدنا في هذا المجال??


----------



## pora (26 مارس 2008)

اخى العضو النشيط / فادى ابراهيم عزوز
لمعرفه اذا كان ضغط ال high هل هو سليم ام لا
نقوم بقياس الضغط على مقياس ال high فلو فرضنا انها كما هى التى فى المثال 14.2 بار ثم نوجد درجه الحراره
المقابله لها من جداول الفريون المرفقه بالموضوع والمشار اليها بصوره العطل تجدها 39.2 م 
ثم نقيس درجه حراره الجو المحيط وهى معطاه 29 م ثم نجمع عليها 15 درجه هى فرق درجه الحراره بين الفريون والجو المحيط وهو رقم ثابت ( 15 م ) فسيكون الناتج44 م وومن جداول الفريون المرفقه ندخل عند درجه 44 م ونرى الضغط المقابل لها لفريون 22 فسيكون حوالى 230 psig حوالى 15.7 بار وهو الضغط المفروض ان تكون عليه الوحده ولكنه مبين فى العطل انه 14.2 بار فقط مما يعنى انه اقل من السليم








ارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلتلك بالشكل المناسب


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخ بورا توضيح جميل.
سؤوال بسيط ارجو ان توضح لي سبب فرق درجه الحراره بين الفريون والجو المحيط
15 درجة وهل هوة لكل الغازات وهل يشمل دورة التثليج ايضا
مع الشكر


----------



## المنتسب (26 مارس 2008)

الفرق ده عزيزى فادى حتى يحدث تبادل حرارى جيد بين الفريون ووالجو المحيط وعلى حسب حد علمى ان 15 درجة افضل فرق ليكون هناك مجال للتبادل


----------



## وليد الدوري (29 مارس 2008)

بالنسبه للصوره الاولى فان العطل الاول هو ان القراءات غير صحيحه وذلك بسب اما نقص في الشحنه او توقف الدافعه (البلور )اما العطل الثاني فاني انضم الى الاخ كريم مجدي فموضع البلور غير صحيح ومن خلال الصوره لااعرف كيف يتم دفع او سحب الهواء من خلال المبخر الى الفضاء ........ مع تحياتي


----------



## pora (30 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااا للتفاعل الجيد 
واهلا بالاخ وليد الدورى ونرجوا منك التفاعل فى باقى الاعطال


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (30 مارس 2008)

*تسائل*

السلام عليكم

اسف للرجوع بكم الى السؤال الاول ولكن عندى استفسار عن موضع الكباس بالنسبة للموتور

هل الوضع صحيح ولا ده على الرسم فقط؟ لانى مش شايف اى اتصال بين الكباس والموتور

--------------
ثانيا بالنسبة لاجابة السؤال فيه بعض الجزئيات مش مفهومة ليا

يعنى مثلا كانت درجة حرارة خرج الكباس 25 وبعد ما دخلت للمكثف (وعلى افتراض كفاءة مئوية) تخرج منه بنفس درجة حرارة دخول الماء (12) يعنى يكون حصل فقد فى المكثف حوالى 13 درجة وعلى العكس فى المبخر حيث حصل اكتساب فى الحرارة وصل لحوالى 35 درجة (من 25 الى -10) وده غير طبيعى لان يفترض من دراسة دائرة الفريون ان يكون الفقد فى المكثف اكبر من الكسب فى المبخر

يارب يعنى حد فهمنى ويارب ماكنش لخبطت حد

:10:


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (30 مارس 2008)

وشىء تانى هو عن درجة الحرارة 25 هل هى صدفة ان تكون نفسها فى المبخر قبل الضغط وبعده؟

شكرا لصبركم وحلمكم على اسئلتى (اللى قد تضطر البعض الى زيارة دكتور الضغط او المرارة):86:


----------



## مستراشرى (3 أبريل 2008)

lack of evaporation capacity


هذا هو العطل المفترض

ياريت المشرفين ( المختفين ) يدخولوا يتفاعلوا فى هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس أحمد يوسف (4 أبريل 2008)

.السلآم عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
the water filter is badly blocked
لأن الفلتر بة ترسبات طينية ناتجة عن وجود بكتريا فى المياة وينتج عن ذلك عدم دوران المياة داخل الcoil


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فرج المصرى (7 أبريل 2008)

نشكر المهندس الكويتى على معلوماتة القيمة:14:
بارك الله فيك يا اخى:56:


----------



## pora (8 أبريل 2008)

*???????????????????*



فرج المصرى قال:


> نشكر المهندس الكويتى على معلوماتة القيمة:14:
> بارك الله فيك يا اخى:56:


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## سامي الجن (15 أبريل 2008)

[شكرا

url="


----------



## سامي الجن (15 أبريل 2008)

العطل بمطخة المياة ولو بس 
انا اجيى اكشف عليها بدل ما احنا شايفين حوالي اربع ايدين تشتغل فيها والكشف مجانا بس المواصالات عليك


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (15 أبريل 2008)

أنا مشارك عشان عاجبنى الموضوع جدا 
بس بصراحة نظرا لخبراتى الرهيبة أنا مش عارف أحل ولا مشكلة منهم
خصوصا لما تعرف ان انا لسه فى الكلية 
بي بصراحة الموضوع جميل جدااااا


----------



## طلال شعبان (16 أبريل 2008)

من خلال الاطلاع على الرسم التوضيحى للسؤال الرابع نعتقد ان العطل الثالث هو نقص فى كمية الغاز فى حالة غاز R22 لذا نامل من الاخ م/ Pora التوضيح فى حالة العطل المتوقع خطاء.


----------



## ابو نواس مصطفى (20 أبريل 2008)

*فلتر مياة التبريد به شوائب محدث خنق واعاقة مياه التبريد وينتج عنه ارتفاع درجة حرارة المياه*


----------



## ابو نواس مصطفى (20 أبريل 2008)

*بالنسبة للعطل(2)*


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يوجد عندى تكييف من نوع Power وهو قديم نسبيا (حصان ونصف تقريبا)

وتوجد به مشكلة وهى صوته المرتفع فيصدر عنه صوت زنة عالية ولكن التكييف يعمل

فهل هذا الصوت مشكلة فى الكباس ام موتور المروحة؟:81:


----------



## وليد الدوري (22 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز عمرو اسماعيل اعتقد ان الجهاز بتاعك مش قاعد كويس وعاوزلو تزبيط وبس وياريت تحط في اسفل الجهاز نوع من الربلات اي ماده ماصه للاهتزاز واركو اني ملاخبطتش بالكلام المصري هههههههههههههه


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (24 أبريل 2008)

صديقى وليد

الزنة اللى باسمعها زنة كهربية يعنى ناتجة عن مشكلة فى المروحة او الكباس (على ما اظن) وليست زنة ميكانيكية

وشكرا على الاجابة


----------



## pora (26 أبريل 2008)

الاجابه النهائيه للعطل الرابع هى

lack evaporator capacity
انتظرواا العطل الخامس


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2008)

*العطل الخامس لزاميلنا المختصين فى الاعطال الكهربيه*


----------



## وليدخليل (9 مايو 2008)

حل العطل الثانى هو الاجابة رقم 3 لان معنى ان الوحدة تدور لفترات قصيرة جدا انة يوجد سبب من عدة اسباب الا وهو3 way لايعمل او الضبط الفرقى بين فتح وقفل 3way قريب جدا


----------



## وليدخليل (9 مايو 2008)

حل العطل الثانى هو الاجابة رقم 3 لان معنى ان الوحدة تدور لفترات قصيرة جدا انة يوجد سبب من عدة اسباب الا وهو3 way لايعمل او الضبط الفرقى بين فتح وقفل 3way قريب جدا


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (12 مايو 2008)

إخوانى فى الله . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أولا : بالنسبة للعطل رقم 1 
- ترتيب مكونات الدائرة غير صحيح حيث أنة وضع المراة (فاحص الشحنة) وأيضا الفلتر بعد صمام التمدد . ووضع الماسورة الخارجة من صمام التمدد على الماسورة الخارجة من الكمبورسور. وإتجاة الفلتر غير صحيح وأيضا لاحظ خرج المبادل الحرارى داخل إلى الكومبرسور وهذا صحيح لا كن إنظر إلى الضغط والحرارة 

فهذة الدائرة غير صحيحة فالترتيب الصحيح هو الكومبرسور إلى المبخر إلى المراة إلى الفلتر إلى البلف الكهربى إلى صمام التمدد إلى المبادل الحرارى ومنة إلى الكومبرسور . وأما بالنسبة إلى الماسورة الخارجة من صمام التمدد فلابد أن توضع على الماسورة الخارجة من المبادل الحرارى . وأما بالنسبة لضغط السحب فلا حظ أنة 9.2 بار وهذا كبير جدا جدا فإن دل فيدل على أن الدائرة معكوسة وأيضا درجة الحرارة غير صحيحة فتقريبا يكون الضغط فى خط السحب 4.5 بار والحرارة 8 درجات وخط الطرد حوالى 130 والحرارة حوالى 35 درجة 
والله الموفق والسلام عليكم 
نرجو منكم الدعاء لأخوكوم المحتاج إلى الدعاء


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمام الأصبحي (22 مايو 2008)

العطل الخامس : 1- وجود فصل بين نقاط التماس 1و2 . الطبيعي يجب ان تكون النقاط موصولة في حالة التوقف 
2- وجود فصل بين نقاط الملف 2و5 في الحا لة الطبيعية يجب ان تكون هناك مقاومة للملف


----------



## مظلوم (14 يونيو 2008)

ممكن برنامج لتصميم وحساب الاحمال


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بلال كريشان (19 يونيو 2008)

ج1 نقص فريون ج2 ضغط منخفض للمباه


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

اللهم أجعل فى قلبى نورآ وفى سمعى نورآ​وفى بصرى نورآ وفى وجهى نورآ


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

أريد كتاب أوبرنامج لأتعلم مبادأ التبريد والتكيف


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

جذاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## النبع المصرى (24 يونيو 2008)

إجابة السؤال الخامس
هناك فصل فى ملف الريلى:81:


----------



## حمدى الطائر (6 يوليو 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم موضع جميل جداااااااااااااااا واللة العظيم بس الرجاء تفسير ما يكتب بالانجليزى وجزالك اللة خبر عنة


----------



## حمدى الطائر (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخى العزيز موضعاك رائع اسمح لى ان انشر منة لكى يستفيد اكبر عدد من الناس لو ممكن مستنى ردك على


----------



## حيتان (17 يوليو 2008)

*الرد على السؤال 2*

3way valve e) لا يعمل لان درجة حرارة الماء الداخل لل AHU 8.2 والحراره الراجعه للكولر 8.3 ..مع العلم ان درجة حرارة AHU coil 25 مما يعني ان الماء المبرد لم يدخل الكيل اصلا .والجهاز كان يفصل على درجة الحراره:19:


----------



## حيتان (17 يوليو 2008)

الحل هو عطل 3way لان درجة حرارة الماء الداخل لل AHU هي 8.2 والراجعه للكولر هي 8.3 علما ان درجة حرارةالكويل الAHU هي 25 هدا يعني ان الماء المبرد لم يمر اصلا في كويل الAHU .


----------



## pora (17 يوليو 2008)

ترقبوا 

قريبـــــــــــــــــــــــا العطل السادس


----------



## فرييزفاير (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرأ لك أخي على هذا الموضوع فلقد أعجبني جداً وأتمنى أن أصبح بمستوى جيد كي أقر على تحديد العطل 
وأريد أن أسألك هل يوجد شيء للبتدئين 
أرجو المساعدة فأنا من الأوائل في الثانوية وقد سجلت في كلية هنسة الميكانيك كي أدرس التكييف و التبريد ولكني مازلت في بداية الطريق 
فأرجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## حمدى الطائر (19 يوليو 2008)

اخى باور لماذ لم ترد على ماذلت منتظر ردك
مع تمنايتى لك بلتوفيق ودمت بلف خير


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (19 يوليو 2008)

:6:the chilled waterpump is rotating in reverse


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (19 يوليو 2008)

العطل هو نقص في الشحنة كما تشير الضغوط في الرسم


----------



## محمد رزق السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

العطل الاول ضغط السحب منخفض و يحتاج لتزويد الجهاز بالفريون


----------



## محمد رزق السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

المضخة تدور فى اتجاه عكسى ومياه التبريد غير نقيه مما يجعل درجة التبريد مرتفعة


----------



## pora (23 يوليو 2008)

الاخ 

حمدى الطائر 
بدايه من العطل السادس سوف تكتب الاعطال باللغه العربيه
بناء على طلب الاعضاء
واتمنى لك الايتفاده الكبرى من الموضوع


----------



## pora (23 يوليو 2008)

*العطل السادس*


----------



## محمد رضوان الشيخ (24 يوليو 2008)

العطل في غلط في التركيب السلني فلفsolnoy valve
موقعه يجب ان يكون في الخط الراجعsction line


----------



## pora (24 يوليو 2008)

*ارجوا التوضيح*



محمد رضوان الشيخ قال:


> العطل في غلط في التركيب السلني فلفsolnoy Valve
> موقعه يجب ان يكون في الخط الراجعsction Line


ارجوا التوضيح وكتابه رقم العطل فى الرد


----------



## تمام الأصبحي (24 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
العطل السادس : يخرج سخان صندوق المرفق من الخدمه عند تشغيل الضاغط .
عند بداية تشغيل الدائره يعمل السخان على فصل الزيت عن وسيط التبريد . وبعد ذلك يعمل التيمر على تشغيل الضاغط وفصل السخان حتى لا يسبب حمل حراري على الضاغط .


----------



## ABD F (24 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز الموضوع رائع ويستحق الشكر


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (30 يوليو 2008)

يدخل سخان صندوق مرفق الضاغط في الخدمة عندما يتوقف الضاغط عن العمل


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (30 يوليو 2008)

*سؤال ؟ ارجو الاجابة عليه.......*

في الرسم التوضيحي للسؤال الثاني الماء المثلج يخرج من الجلر الى ahu ويدخل من الطرف الاسفل لcoil الماء اي لايدخل من الصمام الثلاثي الذي في حالة وجود حمل حراري في الحيز المراد تبريده يسمح للماء المثلج بالمرور في coil الماء وفي حالة عدم وجود الحمل يغلق الصمام ويعود الماء المثلج من دون المرور في ال coil فهل الخلل في الرسم ام انني مخطىء في فهم المنظومةا رجو الاجابة باسرع وقت من الاخوة المهندسين وشكرا لسعة صدركم


----------



## الذئب الاسود (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
العطل; هو ان خط السحب في الثلاجه يتجمد...
ما هو السبب؟
وشكرا


----------



## ابن العامر (30 يوليو 2008)

العطل الاول هو نقص غاز التبريد فى الدائره:73::18:


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

درجة حرارة خط الدفع منخفضة


----------



## حمدى الطائر (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخى بوار تحياتى فى البداية
واشكرك على تلبية طلبى
وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدى الطائر (6 أغسطس 2008)

العطل السادس غير مبين عليها
درجة حرارة السبلى والراجع 
نرجو التوضيح


----------



## سبزيرو (7 أغسطس 2008)

*برامج شركة kotza*

السلام عليكم الصورالموجوده في هذا الموضوع ماخوذه من برامج شركةkotza اذا لم اكن مخطيء فهل لك ان تدلني يا اخي العزيز من اين يمكنني الحصول على برامج الشركه المذكوره لان سعرها في موقع الشركه جدا عالي ولا استطيع شرائها منه مع جزيل الشكر والتحيه


----------



## محمد رزق السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

وجود نقص فى شحنة الدائرة
و كمان مروحة المبخر مش بمكان صحيح


----------



## روزاما المراغى (11 أغسطس 2008)

التكييف مابيبرد


----------



## سعد الدباغ (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ان انخفاض ضغظ الغاز كان بسبب نقص كمية الغاز الموجودة في الجهاز


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله تصدق ديما اشوف الموضوع ده واعدي عليه مر الكرام ودي اول مرة اشوف الموضوع 
ربنا يباركلك يا أخي..... شغل بجد يستاهل والله
م.أسامة عمر سليمان


----------



## م الديب (20 أغسطس 2008)

الفرق بين two way valve وthree way valve في الجلر 
​الفرق بين two way valve وthree way valve هو ان الثاني يستخدم في مواسير الماءالبارد للجلد وتر عندما تكون سرعة الجريان ثابته بينما يستخدم الاول عندما تكون سرعة الجريان متغيرة وذلك عندما يركب على المضخة جهاز vfd وقد يستخدم بدونه.
مع العلم ان هذه الصمامات كهربائيه (جزء كهربائي يتصل بثرموستات التحكم )(fcu)مثلا وتوضع على خط الراجع وجزء ميكانيكي يتحكم بفتح وغلق الماسورة حيث تغلق الراجع عندما تصل درجة حرارة الحيز المكيف الى الدرجة المطلوبه بعد اخذ اشارة من الثرموستات.وبالتالي تحبس الماء داخل fcu ولا تسمح للمضخة بسحب الماء الا بعد فتح الصمام عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة الحيز.


----------



## الذئب الاسود (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلامه عليكم
بنسبه لخط الدفع .....
الحل ان الوحده ينقصها الغاز والافضل ان تفرغ الوحده تعمل لها فاكيوم وشحنها من جديد.
وشكرا


----------



## يورك (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكورين على هذا التواصل اللي بخلي الواحد غصبن عنه يشارك لا لشيء وإنما لشعور الإنسان بالتضامن الرهيب في هذا الموقع . بطلب من اللي بيعرف كل شي عن التشيلر بالصور طبعا ويشرح لواحد كأنو ما بيعرف شي


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (26 أغسطس 2008)

لدي ثلاجة نوفروست وتعمل جيدا في كبينة التبريد ولكن لا تجمد الاطعمة في كبينة التجميد ؟ارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت اذا تكرمتم!


----------



## وائل محمدين (28 أغسطس 2008)

*برجاء مساعدتي في ترجمة البرمجة التالية أو مساعدتي على ضبط الديجيتال للعمل على غرف تجم*

برجاء مساعدتي في ترجمة البرمجة التالية أو مساعدتي على ضبط الديجيتال للعمل على غرف تجميد تصل درجتها إلى -25


----------



## سامرغازى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/index.php
موقع هندسى يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## عبدالسلام الجناينى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جميع الاعطال الموجودة معروفة من قبل اكتشاف التبريد المطلوب اعطال من الاعطال ال فى مخيلة صاحب السؤال 0


----------



## م محمدعمران (13 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتىللاخوة المهندسين الكرام اعتقد من وجهة نظرى ان الدائرة سليمة ومفيش عطل لا ان الوحدة فاصلة من فترة قصيرة والله اعلم


----------



## يوسف يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اجابة السؤال السادس .. سخان صندوق المرفق يتوقف عن العمل عندما يعمل الضاغط .. ويعمل عندما يتوقف الضاغط .. 
الوظيفه الاساسيه لهذا السخان هى فصل سائل الفريون عن الزيت وذلك بتسخينه حتى يتحول الى غاز و هذه العمليه هامه جدا للمحافظه على سلامة الضاغط .. وفي الصيانه الوقائيه يجب تحسس صندوق المرفق باليد للتأكد من عمل السخان .


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد*


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررين


----------



## رامي الصباغ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد مجموعة كثيرة لاعطال الضواغط وطرق الصيانه والكم جزير الشكر


----------



## adiiy_1234 (4 يونيو 2009)

اين العطل الثاني يا اخي الرابط غير موجود


----------



## pora (15 يناير 2010)

قريبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا اخوانى عـــــــوده الموضوع من جـــــــــــــديد


----------



## زيكو الضبع (16 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليك زيكو


----------



## وليد عنتر (25 مارس 2010)

التوقيع:*الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.*


----------



## وليد عنتر (25 مارس 2010)

*شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع شيق وفكرته في غاية الروعه 
مستر بورا حبيت اشارك لكن رابط الصورة فيه خطأ ممكن تعديل الرابط او نقل الصورة على رابط اخر

ملاحظة واقتراح: أتمنى عدم الانتقال من عطل لعطل اخر حتى يكون لدينا تشخيص كامل وسليم للعطل ,وذلك كالتالي
1. عرض العطل ( من خلال الصورة )
2. تشخيص العطل ( الاسباب المحتملة - الاختبار أو العلاج ) من خلال الردود المشاركة
3. ترجيح واعتماد سبب العطل وطريقة اصلاحه
4. الانتقال للعطل التالي

تقبلوا تحياتي

موضوع رائع وجميل


----------



## ne/abdou (26 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------

